# Glutamine, Creatine???s Sexy Sister? Part I



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In a land much like ours live two sisters, Creatine and Glutamine. Creatine???s hot, there is no doubt about it. Long legs, a nice tan, and she looks good in a thong (thong sandals, that is). Yes, Creatine turns heads wherever she goes. She???s even put on the cover of all the popular magazines. Glutamine, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

